# Genital Wart Removal, How Many can you bill seperately



## ksamples

The MD removed 41 genital warts and they want to bill 
11403 for 1 lesion
11402 X 23 for 23 lesions
11421 X 17 for 17 lesions

Can we bill for this many lesions on one procedure????
How many seperately reported procedures can we bill??

HELP Please!


----------



## Anna Weaver

*genital warts*

Have you looked at other codes for this?
Female: 56515 destruction of lesion(s) vulva; extensive (this is for either complicated or multiple destruction)
17111 destruction of benign lesions other than skin tags or cutaneous vascular proliferative lesions; 15 or more lesions.


----------



## ksamples

*How many warts can be billed?*

The MD stated that he just excised the warts. He didn't use the destruction method which includes the laser, cryo, electro surgery. He is dead set on using the 11400-11471 codes. He's wanting to know how many he can bill at once. He doesn't want to bill 11403,11402,11402,11402,11402,11421,11421, however many times that is needed to get to 41 lesions so he wants to know how many separate lesions he can bill for at a time.????? Help! I am so confused.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

I like 17111 - the description includes "surgical curettement".  I don't think he'll get paid for genital warts using the benign lesion excision codes.


----------



## ksamples

*Warts*

Thank you both so much for your input and help. I appreciate it. I will recommend the codes 17110 - 17111. Thanks.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

*17111*

Just remember that 17111 is *not* an add-on code, so that would be the only code to report.


----------



## ksamples

*Still need help! Info rcvd! Difficult Coding situation*

The procedure codes 17110 and 17111 are not going to work because the MD didn't remove the warts by the destruction method or surgical currettement. I recieved the Op report with more information.  

Diagnosis is - Extensive, multiple condylomata scattered througout the abdominal wall cavity, suprapubic area, penile shaft and lateral scrotum.

Procedure Performed is - Multiple excisions of condylomata about the abdomen, penile shaft, and upper third of scrotum. He administered general anesthesia and sutured all lesions. 

Findings is - 23 abdominal wall lesions between 0.5 and 2 cm. 
17 lesions on the penile shaft between 0.5 and 2cm.
1 lesion in the suprapubic area between 2 and 3cm.

We are happy and agree with procedure code 54060 for the penile shaft lesions. I am still stumped on the suprapubic and abdomen area. Any suggestions. HELP!


----------



## KCROSS

I don't think 17111 will work, because 'curettement is another term for debridement, and that's not what he did.  I think you would have to use code range 11400-11406 (excise b9 lesion, trunk) for the suprapubic and abdomen areas.

_Karen Cross, CPC, CEMC_


----------



## ksamples

*Difficult Coding for Warts*

Hi. 

11403 for the 1 lesion in the suprapubic area looks good to me. 

What about the 23 abdominal lesions? How many times can he bill the 11402 for the 23 lesions. I don't think the ins will pay billing the 11402 23 times. 

Any suggestions on this one.


----------



## FTessaBartels

*How many incisions*

I think you're going to be asked to provide medical records no matter how many lesion removals you code. This is just so unusual a case.

That being said ... if he made 23 separate incisions, each requiring closure, then you should code each abdominal lesion separately. However, if he was able to removed two or more warts with one incision (e.g. he made a total of 18 incisions to remove 23 warts), then I'd code based on # of incisions. 

Good luck.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

